# XDM 9mm vs. taurus 809



## fattie801 (Dec 11, 2009)

can anyone give me a comparison between these two guns? (pros, cons, durability, ratings, etc.)

can either of these handle +P rounds?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

XDM:
pros: Excellent ergos, reliability, accuracy. CS has a good reputation. One of the best you can get, if you like Springfields.
cons: Costs more than what they should. Usually comes with cheap plastic accessories that you might not want, but are forced to pay for anyway.

Taurus:
pros: none, compared to other like-priced semi-autos. Lower price (usually) could be considered a "pro" by some, but you get what you pay for.
cons: Company has poor CS reputation. It's a semi, and semi's from Taurus tend to not be nearly as reliable as the ones from Glock, S&W, etc. Not always as accurate as a whole either, though some are very accurate.

All recent production 9mm's handle +p.
The Rorbaugh possible excepted (I don't know much about that one).


----------

